# Reality bites.



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

From time to time, the issue of carrying with an empty chamber vs one in the pipe comes up and gets quite a bit of responses, some of which can be heated. So I thought that this posting might be of interest to those who either carry like this or are thinking about doing so. As always comments are welcome.

My Gunfight - "Thinking Outside Your Box"


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The way things are right now if you are armed you are 99% there, still trying to convert a few of my pals to get either a pistol or a ccw. How you care is preference, but I wont deny (after a much long prior debate about this) that carrying +1 does have advantages. In my state and the things I do I prefer not to (though you might catch me on occasion with +1). If I'm not +1 I do exhibit hyper vigilance, as with the things I am trying personally to develop are skills in perception, awareness, and attention (these cognitive abilities help you for things besides self-defense btw).


----------



## FivePoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Very informative and valuable read. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Common sense article. I've carried for around 40 years with a round chambered. I've yet to meet a person who has experienced an "altercation" involving firearms, and didn't carry a round in the chamber. I'd bet that most, if not all combat Veterans will carry chambered as well. I think there's a valid reason for that.

Regards


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good advise IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

usmcj said:


> Common sense article. I've carried for around 40 years with a round chambered. I've yet to meet a person who has experienced an "altercation" involving firearms, and didn't carry a round in the chamber. I'd bet that most, if not all combat Veterans will carry chambered as well. I think there's a valid reason for that.
> 
> Regards


I have had the opportunity over the past 5 1/2 years to be around hundreds of open carriers, at one time over a thousand in one place, and this subject has never come up as I can recall. I would bet with the ones I have been in intimate contact, at lunches, dinners, and meetings, not one of them were carrying unchambered.

I thought the article offered salient points worth presenting to the good people on this site since this topic has been in recent discussion here. Anything we can offer our friends on this site in the way of being helpful and informative, is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

OK, you started it;-). I won't go into my resume, suffice to say it is very extensive. In my view, most who carry are not competent to do so whether chambered or not. Unless you train and train hard every week and preferably several days a week, you can not have the level of proficiency required to prevail in a lethal force confrontation. The chambered/not chambered issue for the most part is utter nonsense. How you train and the amount you train is vastly more important than if you have a round chambered or not. Attitude, training, and situational awareness are the key. I'll leave the rest of the debate to the internet ninjas and street corner commandos.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

rdstrain49 said:


> OK, you started it;-). I won't go into my resume, suffice to say it is very extensive. In my view, most who carry are not competent to do so whether chambered or not. Unless you train and train hard every week and preferably several days a week, you can not have the level of proficiency required to prevail in a lethal force confrontation. The chambered/not chambered issue for the most part is utter nonsense. How you train and the amount you train is vastly more important than if you have a round chambered or not. Attitude, training, and situational awareness are the key. I'll leave the rest of the debate to the internet ninjas and street corner commandos.


Training, attitude, awareness, and willingness to use your firearm should the need arise are certainly key ingredients that should be understood by anyone who ventures forth armed. I am personally of the opinion that one never really knows how they are going to react in an extreme encounter, unless they have had a similar experience or experiences in the past. And this element cannot be taught; it has to come from within the individual.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

> I am personally of the opinion that one never really knows how they are going to react in an extreme encounter, unless they have had a similar experience or experiences in the past. And this element cannot be taught; it has to come from within the individual.


Exactly right. I've said that for many years...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Never carry any other way.....and don't know anyone who doesn't......


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jul 8, 2012)

You carry to be ready. Empty chamber is not ready.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

rdstrain49 said:


> OK, you started it;-)Attitude, training, and situational awareness are the key. I'll leave the rest of the debate to the internet ninjas and street corner commandos.


Cosign


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

> I won't go into my resume, suffice to say it is very extensive. In my view, most who carry are not competent to do so whether chambered or not. Unless you train and train hard every week and preferably several days a week, you can not have the level of proficiency required to prevail in a lethal force confrontation.


Can we just call you Gecko45?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never in a million years, would I carry a firearm and it not have one ready to go in the tube. 

I know there are some that feel the need to carry, and yet, don't have a round chambered. For the life of me, I'll never understand that decision.


----------

